# [2012] Any legit companies dealing in Rolex replicas?



## persia (Jan 3, 2012)

Fellow Tuggers,

My 14 year old boy asked for a Rolex replica watch for his birthday.  After the usual googling I have yet to find a company I would trust to give my credit card number too.  The alternative Western Union would leave me with no hope of recovery if the company is a scam.

Are there ANY legit companies dealing in Rolex replicas?  One's that won't sell your credit card number to the Russian mafia?  One's that produce a reasonable looking replica that actually keeps time and doesn't turn green?  If I were in New York I'd just head to Times Square and have my choice of replicas, but I'm not.

Is this worth pursuing or should I tell my son " fuhgettaboutit?"


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not just Ebay? That way you can use a Credit Card on Paypal and be (somewhat)covered


----------



## chriskre (Jan 3, 2012)

Find a local flea market.   There is always someone selling them at our flea market.  If you coming to Florida soon check out Swap Shop.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2012)

There are no legit Rolex replicas. They are fakes. That said, as long a you are aware that a fake is a fake is a fake, and that you are paying for a fake with real money, and are OK with that, you won't be disappointed when it turns into a P.o.J.

I have had them, bought in China and on the street elsewhere, and ALL turned into a waste of good money. I can't remember any that lasted 6 months.

Tell your son that no fake watch (or ersatz diamond ring for that matter) is worth having a knife or gun pulled on him by some druggie who wants to steal it.

My customary $.02 worth

Jim


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 3, 2012)

"legit" and "Rolex replica" is a contradiction in terms.

Tell your son that anyone who knows ANYTHING about wrist watches can spot a fake from 10 paces away. And people who wear fake Rolex watches or carry counterfeit Louis Vuitton are simply thieves with expensive taste. Whenever I see someone wearing a fake Rolex, or carrying a cheap knock-off handbag, my first thought is, "What a _loser_."

Your son can buy an Invicta dive watch that looks more like a real Rolex than the fakes look for around $100. Thus avoiding supporting the dishonest and dirty counterfeiting business.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928OB-Diver-Two-Tone-Automatic/dp/B000JQJS6M


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2012)

Scoop: Great minds thinking alike and typing at the same time. Jim


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

That Invicta is a good looking watch. And much classier than a fake Rolex.

elaine


----------



## persia (Jan 3, 2012)

From all the information I can gather is that many of the replicas look great but don't last.  A poster on another site said they had one that would take a jeweller to tell the difference but loses 10 minutes a day. 

In this day and age of ubiquitous mobile phones, watches are more bling than useful devices I suppose, but still I think the other poster is right, a 14 year old wearing something that looks exactly like a Rolex is dangerous....


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 3, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> There are no legit Rolex replicas. They are fakes...
> 
> Jim


Now, now.  I received a spam at work once advertising "genuine imitation Rolexes."

[Okay, so I was left wondering what the difference was between a "genuine" and a "fake" imitation Rolex.]


----------



## Mosca (Jan 3, 2012)

persia said:


> From all the information I can gather is that many of the replicas look great but don't last.  A poster on another site said they had one that would take a jeweller to tell the difference but loses 10 minutes a day.
> 
> In this day and age of ubiquitous mobile phones, watches are more bling than useful devices I suppose, but still I think the other poster is right, a 14 year old wearing something that looks exactly like a Rolex is dangerous....



Haha, my real Rolex gains about 2 minutes a week. Ever since it was new.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> Now, now.  I received a spam at work once advertising "genuine imitation Rolexes."
> 
> [Okay, so I was left wondering what the difference was between a "genuine" and a "fake" imitation Rolex.]



If your buying from some guy who is making Fakes OF a imitation Rolex, i hope your getting a good price! I only like my imitation products to be of the genuine product!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jan 3, 2012)

I gave my 14 year old son a cheap Timex to wear when he was at Boy Scout Summer Camp this last Summer.  His only requirement was that he could wear it in the water.

I think it cost about $19 dollars and he only wears it every now and then since he came back.  Kids these days use cell phones as watches.

Honestly, I do as well.


----------



## djs (Jan 3, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> Now, now.  I received a spam at work once advertising "genuine imitation Rolexes."
> 
> [Okay, so I was left wondering what the difference was between a "genuine" and a "fake" imitation Rolex.]



Its genuinely fake?


----------



## wesdaniel (Jan 3, 2012)

I collect watches and have two Rolex.  When I was young, I owned a couple of fake ones as well.  Trust me, there is no such thing as a good quality Rolex replica.  They are all cheap knockoffs and you're paying extra money for a crown emblem that doesn't fool anybody.  They will run for a week, two weeks or a month, but die shortly after you buy them.  The guy who suggested the Invicta was right.

If you really want to learn something about Rolexes, check out the Rolex forums - it's a group of people as knowledgable about Rolex as the folks here are about timeshares.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 3, 2012)

One question is why he wants a fake Rolex?  Is there some teasing going on at school, and maybe he's trying show people that yes his family CAN afford a watch with a little crown on it?  Is there someone who has the real thing (or who he thinks has the real thing) and he wants to be like that person?

I'm just thinking of the UGG boots and Coach and Dooney and Juicy purses that many of the girls in DD's old high school would strut around with.....and the horrible teasing she got when she wore non-UGG boots.  Hers were Australian Emus which were equally expensive and equally real sheepskin, but they didn't have that little name, and the resulting bullying was pretty bad.  

If he's trying to fit in or be cool, perhaps he can do it with something else cool that's more appropriate for a 14 year old.


----------



## Travelclam (Jan 4, 2012)

*14 years old + Rolex (real or fake)*

don't know; but that sounds kind of doesn't mix?  won't wearing a Rolex (real or fake or replica) at age 14 make you not looking too cool?  I always thought a Rolex is for a more mature and well established age group; unless now Rolex has a teenage design?

B


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 4, 2012)

persia said:


> A poster on another site said they had one that would take a jeweller to tell the difference but loses 10 minutes a day.



One reviewer (12/29/11) has the same complaint about the Invicta!


----------



## persia (Jan 4, 2012)

When I was young there were no iPads, so iPads can't possibly exist now...

I've said no to my son largely because the current replicas DO fool everybody, including thieves.  A fourteen year old with what to all appearances looks like a several thousand dollar watch is asking for trouble.



wesdaniel said:


> I collect watches and have two Rolex.  When I was young, I owned a couple of fake ones as well.  Trust me, there is no such thing as a good quality Rolex replica.  They are all cheap knockoffs and you're paying extra money for a crown emblem that doesn't fool anybody.  They will run for a week, two weeks or a month, but die shortly after you buy them.  The guy who suggested the Invicta was right.
> 
> If you really want to learn something about Rolexes, check out the Rolex forums - it's a group of people as knowledgable about Rolex as the folks here are about timeshares.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 4, 2012)

we used to go down to Manhattan monthly and pickup $5 fake watches(i prefer Movado) all the time in 7th-9th grade...It was just what you did, it didn't matter if it was fake or not, a copy of a nice looking watch is still a nice looking watch...

Of course the quality isn't the same as a true rolex, but what i found was that even though these tended to die after a week, it was the battery inside that died not the entire watch themselves...so a couple bucks for a battery and its all good, if not, $5 for 2 weeks use isn't horrible

I don't really get why he's asking you for a fake watch...a fake watch he should be able to get himself pretty easy....Same places kids his age buy fake ID's, Alcohol and Cigarettes, also tend to sell these watches over the counter...he knows where to go, if i were you i'd pick him up a decent watch and tell him, if he wants to buy 'crap' he can do it with his own money


----------



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2012)

There are plenty of watches at the pawnshops and creigslist. I don't own a watch and never ever did so Im not sure what the dealio is with watches.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 4, 2012)

easyrider said:


> There are plenty of watches at the pawnshops and creigslist. I don't own a watch and never ever did so Im not sure what the dealio is with watches.



As an adult, i dress in business casual to work everyday, this isn't just slacks and any button down shirt, the accessories are important also, nice shoes, a good belt and a quality watch...while the accessories aren't the outfit, i wouldn't feel like i was properly dressed without them

At some business functions, a full suit is required...this requires better shoes, a sharper belt and a professional watch, tie clip and cufflinks(i don't always do cufflinks or tie clip)...

This is why i prefer Movado to Rolex...I think the transition is smoother with the Movado style of watch then the Rolex Family...i wouldn't wear the same Watch when dressed business casual as in a proper suit, but with my movado(which i had customized with my daughter birthstone) i feel it can be worn with either


----------



## am1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> As an adult, i dress in business casual to work everyday, this isn't just slacks and any button down shirt, the accessories are important also, nice shoes, a good belt and a quality watch...while the accessories aren't the outfit, i wouldn't feel like i was properly dressed without them
> 
> At some business functions, a full suit is required...this requires better shoes, a sharper belt and a professional watch, tie clip and cufflinks(i don't always do cufflinks or tie clip)...
> 
> This is why i prefer Movado to Rolex...I think the transition is smoother with the Movado style of watch then the Rolex Family...i wouldn't wear the same Watch when dressed business casual as in a proper suit, but with my movado(which i had customized with my daughter birthstone) i feel it can be worn with either



Are we talking fakes or real watches?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2012)

For some reason, a link to this website shows up in my email every couple of weeks for the past year. I have never bought anything here.

http://wzzu.partgrip.com/secure.php?cmd=home


----------



## persia (Jan 8, 2012)

A tugger was kind enough to send me a private email.  I sat down with my son and we looked at the sites and discussions and we finally settled on an Invicta Speedway watch, which is a Rolex Daytona replica without the Rolex name on it.  It costs $79 and is easily replaceable if lost, stolen or broken.  Yeah, invicta's a cheap made watch but at least it's waterproof, mostly.

It was interesting to see that collecting replicas is a hobby, a very serious one, and that likely it's far harder to fool these hobbyists than most jewellers. I actually could see collecting these things just for the fun of it.  But at this point I don't need another hobby.

Thanks to all.


----------



## louis j livria (Apr 11, 2018)

persia said:


> Fellow Tuggers,
> 
> My 14 year old boy asked for a Rolex replica watch for his birthday.  After the usual googling I have yet to find a company I would trust to give my credit card number too.  The alternative Western Union would leave me with no hope of recovery if the company is a scam.
> 
> ...


he is ASKING for a secure replica rolex site NOT what you think about fakes ,how old his son is and WHY does he want one and who dont wear one


----------



## louis j livria (Apr 11, 2018)

louis j livria said:


> he is ASKING for a secure replica rolex site NOT what you think about fakes ,how old his son is and WHY does he want one and who dont wear one


why can't anyone give him a straight answer ???? he's looking for a NONSCAM company and not your opinion !!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 11, 2018)

You are responding to a question from *2012*, and I'm closing the thread.

louis j livria - FYI: we do not permit any kind of marketing in the discussion forums.


----------

